# Who wants a Trike? (Ice Q)



## SmileyBoots (21 Apr 2009)

** Please note ** this trike is now being sold by Kevin at DTek.

It pains me to do this but I am going to have to sell my (ICE Q) Trike. I’ve enjoyed every mile I have ridden on it but circumstances change and it has not been out of the garage for six months. It’s one of the originals so no suspension at the back but it does come with a rack, mudguards and marathon plus tyres all round. It’s not narrow track (NT) 
I have fitted a smaller (160mm) crank set so the original set still available and is almost new. 
I won’t go in to the pros/cons of trikes as these pages are full of good advice but if you have already decided that you want one – the Q really is a good trike.
So, how much? Well I’ve not found a similar one for sale to give me an idea of value but I am looking for around £1000. I’m in Derby but don’t let that put you off. If you are interested, send me a private message or call 07788 744543.


----------



## byegad (1 May 2009)

Hi, Can you tell me how old the Q is?


----------



## banjokat (1 May 2009)

Must be an '04 or '05?


----------



## spiro (9 Jun 2009)

PM sent


----------

